# Hi all



## MJH (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi all I'm currently the owner of a gaggia classic, but it doesn't get much use, so come here for some advice on a better alternative.

There's seems to a lot of knowledgeable people here so I'm sure you'll be of help.

Sarah


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

********WELCOME*******

from SW Scotland...................where you located..?

the Classic is a classic - so why doesn't it get much use ..?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MJH said:


> Hi all I'm currently the owner of a gaggia classic, but it doesn't get much use, so come here for some advice on a better alternative.
> 
> There's seems to a lot of knowledgeable people here so I'm sure you'll be of help.
> 
> Sarah


What do drinsk do you want make ? Filter ? Milky?

Oh and welcome


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Sarah, welcome to the forum! What sort of machine are you after and what is your budget? Andy


----------



## MJH (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the welcomes,

Ideally I'd like a bean to cup machine, I mainly drink lattes or .

I want something that's nice and easy, for a quick drink as and when.

As for budget under £1000 ideally.

I'll start another thread though for that to get a bit more exposure.

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## MJH (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm based just outside Birmingham.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Sarah welcome to the forum. Good to see another fellow midlander.

Is there any reason you want a bean to cup over an espresso machine an grinder?


----------



## MJH (Apr 20, 2015)

Just pure laziness I suppose and ease of use.

I only use my gaggia about once a month, just seems so much easier to pay for someone else to make it for me. Which was the whole point of me buying an espresso , to save paying £3/cup...

Sarah


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Hi Sarah and welcome. If it's any help at all, I now have a Rocket and a grinder and with a few weeks/months practice it's almost autopilot to produce very popular coffees both with me and my family. It is, I think, hard work with a Classic. Once you've cracked it, it really does save money over a couple of coffee shop coffees a day and it really isn't that hard. The real purists make it harder for themselves, probably because they want to. But bean to cup just doesn't compare with what you can do with a half decent machine and grinder. You can, of course, do it with a Classic but it's much harder work.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Steam power on a Cherub or an Ariete is great for milk drinks - can do you a Cherub for £750 delivered which would leave you £250 for a grinder. Bean to cup machines are great for ease of use.....until they go wrong - can be a pain to fix! Also you will probably get better grind quality from a stand alone grinder.

Andy.


----------



## MJH (Apr 20, 2015)

Well food for thought I suppose, maybe I should just upgrade my classic then.


----------

